

Exploring Racket for Computational Science - dil8
http://khinsen.wordpress.com/2014/05/10/exploring-racket/

======
nathancahill
The "universal compiler" mentioned in the comments to generate Python from
Gambit Scheme source code is amazing. I've used it to interface with Python
libraries and it's quite seamless.

Also the Sapphire theme - that's a blast from the past.

~~~
akkartik
That's really interesting. Can you point me at any documentation on using
this? The docs don't seem to mention the universal backend, though I see
mentions of it in the git logs.

------
cconroy
Has anybody had experience with both Racket and Squeak that can compare and
contrast them for doing things like this article describes?

~~~
mark_l_watson
I do like Squeak and Pharo Smalltalk implementations, but they would benchmark
out quite a bit slower for numerical computations. For reference, look at the
programming language shootout benchmarks.

